# helping a friend, metal stud estimate



## jondontile (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello, my first post here. Didn't realize I was already registered. I am trying to help a friend, he does drywall. He is looking at a small commercial job. He doesn't have internet access and I told him I would give it a shot. Trying to get some info for him to bid the job, price per linear foot. 

He is looking at a job, commercial building. Spec. he gave me, 2X6 metal studs, 24' height, 16" OC, 75 linear feet, 1/2" drywall. He said the top a the wall will be tied into an I-beam, will have a channel connected into it so this is not a lead bearing wall. I have been researching here but can't find anything on 24' wall height, do they make 2X6 metal studs 24' long. 

He asked me to see if someone could offer a price per linear foot for a job like this, he knows he will have to rent a scissors lift. Thanks for your help. I do tile but haven't been on this site much. Appreciate any help, I know labor charges are different in every area/state, just looking for a ballpark price. thanks!:smile:


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes, 24' metal studs are common. Your friend will need to know what gauge is required. He may or may not have a little problem getting 2" wide studs, and find it easier to buy 1 1/4" studs.

It sounds like the connection at top is a deflection detail to allow minor vertical movement of the I beam.

You should check the architects drawings to see what kind of drywall is required. Standard 1/2" rock is exceptionally rare on walls of that size. Fire rated Type C may be required. Structural, fire, seismic and hurricane requirements make it even more likely that 5/8" Type X will be required.

There is a world of difference between commercial and residential work. Although this wall may sound simple, the questions you are being tasked with asking for your technologically limited friend may indicate that this work is best done by someone who is experienced in commercial steel stud work. 

There is a very real chance that this wall could be built very very far from correctly.

Your friend is operating from a set of properly designed drawings, correct?

You should also be aware that a mod will probably shut this thread down in short order because "how much?" threads are frowned upon, especially in a first post, especially when the remaining body of the post is composed of a dumb question like yours.

Believe it or not, I'm being nice and charitable this morning


----------



## jondontile (Feb 21, 2009)

*posted by Anti-wingnut*


> You should also be aware that a mod will probably shut this thread down in short order because "how much?" threads are frowned upon, especially in a first post, especially when the remaining body of the post is composed of a dumb question like yours.
> 
> Believe it or not, I'm being nice and charitable this morning


Fair enough, thanks for being so charitable. I spend a lot of time on another forum and try to see a little more than what you saw. I knew if I gave the specs. he gave me it would lead the pros to ask more questions. Like the 5/8" instead a the 1/2". I also said I know prices will vary. Sorry but the only dumb questions are the ones people don't ask. Like you mentioned he should not get in over his head and I will ask if there are specs to this job. One dumb question leads to a lot of good input, thanks for yours. I am also charitable today:thumbsup:


----------

